# Is there any woman out there raising goats by herself?



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

My husband moved out last week after 35 years. I just retired and dreamed of homesteading and started doing just that. Didn't see it coming, but other than an occasional helping hand I'm much relieved. So, does anyone keep goats alone? If yes, would you like to compare notes and chat? [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I did for a year. It ain't easy! Then again, I also worked a full time job and have an adult son that was needing alot of assistance at the time. A good support system is a MUST. Luckily, my DD (22) would come over once a week and help for the day (I also only burn wood for heat, so she helped with that). I also have a wonderful mentor (SherrieC) who kept me going when I wanted to give up. Moral and emotional support is as (or more) important than physical help. Let your family, friends, US, know when you need help...or just someone to talk to.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I do the goats vrtually entirely by myself. Occasionally someone will help. Like we are about to build some fence and my dad is going to help which is wonderful. But these are exceptions. If I'm sick or have too much on my plate etc, doesn't matter I still do it. Even if it means going to bed at midnight or in the case of when we had a family crisis going on, my grandpa in the hospital, there were nights I got in bed at 2 or 3. Everyone sleeping away while I catch up on feeding etc. Basically no one knows what I do so I can't just ask them, it would take more work explaining than just doing lol.

However having to both make a living and raise goats I'd say that would be about all you could do. I would recommend you keep your numbers low for a while until you get a feel for what you can handle year round, because the chores fluctuate through the year. I would dam raise. 

Sorry about your husband. That would be hard after so many years I'm sure.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm sorry. Ashley is right. Get a feel of what you personally can handle. You may find that caring for the goats is an invigorating activity for you and that you are quite capable of handling all that needs to be done.
Personally, I have had times when I did everything by myself and sometimes when other family members have carried all the weight, depending on what else is happening in our lives.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you all. One good thing is that I have to get out of bed every morning. Now I wish I had a job again. I don't know what 'dam raise' means, please explain. I used to paint and sell my work on Jackson Square in the French Quarter, but I can't do that any longer. I am thinking of getting into soap on a larger scale. Till now it was just for family and friends. I wish I could sell cheese, I love making it. Thanks all.


----------



## donna (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't post much, but just had to repy to this. Yes, I am married to a wonderful man, but he has absolutely NOTHING to do with my goats. I do it all by myself. Fencing, vetting, hooves, vaccinations, everything! It is tough, but I refuse to give up. I only have 15 does/doelings and 2 bucks, but it does take me almost all day to do all the things that need to be done. Get behind one day, and you never catch up. I fall into bed at night around 9:00 pm and am up and at it by 6:00 am. So, yes it is tough, but sooo worth it.

I am so sorry about your husband.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

That is one of the greatest things about goats...that you must get out and tend to them every day. Of course, that can also be the tiring thing about them, too! Soap is always a good thing to concentrate on. Everyone needs soap and it gets used up so they must buy more! So you are in N'awlins?


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Dorit wrote: "I don't know what 'dam raise' means, please explain. "


Dam raise means that the baby is nursing the mother (The Dam is the mother). 

I basically do everything for the goats myself. DH will help with something that I can't do but he had just as soon not mess with the goats at all.


----------



## Red Mare (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, as I dam raise my kids, my work load is much less then most on here. 
That being said, I do all feet, deworming, vacc, tattoos etc myself. 
My SO will help on fencing/building projects and the like, but for the most part just pets them and tells me they are adorable.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Both of my Alpines are dam raising their kids this year. I've been too busy with the garden and canning to milk.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am married but the goats are my business, husband will build stuff for me, he goes on a lot of goat trips with me now, but the day to day with the goats, he doesn't even know how to trim feet or the names of any of the goats. I make enough money off the goats (soap etc.., milk, cheese, breeding stock and breeding fees) to pay for help when I need it. I pay my oldest daughter to do evening chores right now, I pay for my own fencing and building materials, although I rarely have to pay for labor unless it's my son. I pay for help with shaving and hoof trimming. But the day to day has been mine alone since my oldest child went off to college in 97.

Be super smart with your goals, don't limit yourself with poor choices or untested or unregistered animals. Milking 8 gives me enough milk for soap and cheese, but not alot of milk to sell, so for my area, milking 12 is just about perfect. Enough kids to sell that they sell briskly, but not to many so I spend to much money feeding kids too much milk that I need to use or sell  Definetly do a value added product like cheese or soap etc...it is so much more money than simply selling milk. Vicki


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

You guys are the best. This is the kind of info I needed to know. If other women have done this so can I. (actually Im kinda glad he left, I just got into panic mode and you helped). I only bought and will only buy goats with Tamera's approval. Don't know enough to get a healthy clean goat on my own. I also do not plan to have more than 3 max. Yes, I lived in New Orleans for 20 years, grew up in Manhattan, now live in a heavenly secluded spot in South Mississippi. I may have to try and paint again. Anyone interested in goat portraits?
Really can't thank you all enough, you have helped me through a rough couple of days


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've always done my goats alone. Only once in 4 years I got to skip a milking when someone else did it for me. For the first couple years in goats I worked a full time job. I averaged 4-5 milkers, selling a couple each year. I'm still milking 5 and now have a partner who likes the goats, but whom I do not expect to help with milking, or anything at all to do with them. No shot giving, or help holding, etc. Three should be perfectly doable for you, especially without the burden of a full time job 

I've been trying to make my goats pay the whole time, but my sales of goats, soap, milk, etc. has always been slow. I've got some business help now, but do have another career doing natural hoof care for horses. My clients and their friends buy quite a bit of soap from me, and sometimes milk too. My horse business has been good for the goat business! 

The only thing I wish I had help with is building things like a barn, hay feeders, etc. Sometimes my partner does help, but he works such long hours and has his own business too that he doesn't have a lot of spare time to help me. I've had to learn to do a lot of things on my own, which I should have learned years ago as I had been single for nearly 20 years! 

I have 5 horses, 5-6 milking does, 6 lambar-fed bottle kids at the moment, and chickens. I was able to have all my doe kids presold this year which was great! The two bucks I still have I plan to use before selling, so they will be back up for sale in the fall. We have 4 more acres of woods and underbrush that needs to be fenced but I never seem to have the money for the fencing materials....and I badly need a real milk room, and a soap room is needed too.

Alone it takes longer, that's all. But it's hard to focus on your own problems when you have to get out and take care of all those critters.

Good luck, you will be just fine!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

You can kick it with goats Dorit! Esp if you have Tamera for a coach. And yes there is money in goat art. Please don't think otherwise. People love having portraits of their animals. You should advertise in appropriate goat publications and let it be known at Nationals etc.. .buy space for an ad in programs for big shows. I know you could soon have more work than you can do. You could make a huge amt of money just having portraits of the major breeds printed. I have wanted a tasteful arty goat calender for the past 20 years! Quality tees with great goat art...endless possibilities for income with your imagery. Hope you can keep on goating! 
Lee


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry about your marriage. I do have a man, but the goats are mine. He helps me with some things like milking on the mornings I have to be to work early and checking for babies when I have goats due BUT there are strings attached. I have to keep his "pets" even if they are not show quality and I have to pay for all the feed, meds, vet visits, etc as well as listen to his lectures on how I have too many goats. There was a time he was living up in the mountains and only spent weekends here. I managed alone with the goats.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I divorced my hubby in 1993, but was separated since 1990. I have been alone since then. I am not cut out to have to deal with anyone else (kids and grandkids not included). I have a small farm. I have 3 (had 8 up until about 4 years ago) horses, 40 + chickens, 10 big dogs, 5 goats (I had 45 at one time, then down to 14, which I lost in the fire) I do most of my own repair, all my own chores. I pretty much do it all. I work full time to support it all.

I reshingled my entire roof all by myself. I painted the trim alone. I mow my lawn, fence, build what needs building, cut, split and haul my own firewood. This is the first year I haven't had a small veggie garden (rebuilding after the fire isn't leaving any time) but I do have my strawberry patch and flower and some herbs.

2 of my dogs are Great Pyrenees pups that I am working with. 6 of the dogs are sled dogs that need training and exercise.

I milk 2X a day. I make cheese, custard, yogurt, soap, pudding etc from the milk as well as drink it. I have to do some work on the sills in the cellar before I can use my cream separator again or my floor will fall into the cellar, but I was making my own butter, ice cream and whipped cream. I hope to be able to get time to make soap to sell locally.

I do 98% of my own vet work.

I make several runs a week to pick up meat scraps for the dogs, then go to 2 different feed places for the weekly livestock feed and special order dog kibble.

I don't have time to myself or for other things like travel. I haven't had a vacation since I was in Jr High (1966-1969). But I wouldn't trade this life for anything.

My ex sold all my goats and horses, totally legal. That's why he is my ex. he was jealous of my animals and our kids. That is the biggest reason I don't trust anyone enough to let them in my life, so i will be doing this alone until i die.

I've had to do chores when I was sick as a dog, through migraines and 4 pregnancies, a hysterectomy, after having surgery on my wrist, having 3 broken ribs after being crushed by a horse, having a broken ankle, and after losing a finger to a table saw and the resulting surgery. I also have severe asthma and have had Rheumatoid arthritis since I was 6. Even when I was married, my husband didn't help with chores.

I wouldn't trade my life for love nor money. In fact, I fully believe that this way of life is the reason I am not crippled. If I keep moving and working, my joints don't have time to become disfigured and frozen. I also don't have time to feel sorry for myself!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Sully, my hat is off to you! Cutting your own firewood! I had to buy a chainsaw years ago because a tree in my yard fell on my neighbors truck. I thought I could get the thing off. Ha ha ha. Never have mastered the chainsaw. Luckily my partner learned to use one. I'm not too skilled with the skill saw, table saw, or any other saw except the hand saw which by the end of the day I'm too tired too use. I desperately need to learn to use these things because if I wait for my feeders and barn to get started by someone else....I'll be waiting until doomsday. 

You are an inspiration to me!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been alone with my children and my goats since 19951. In 2008, I opened my dairy and am still at it now. I have had angels in my life helping along the way. 
Yes, I heat with firewood too, exclusively haven't bought heating oil since 2005. I have a chainsaw and know how to use it and now my children are teens and can do so much more around the farm. It is never easy, but it can be done judging by all the comments from these strong-willed women. Everyday is new, everyday an adventure.


----------



## dreamriver (Jun 1, 2011)

I went to the Small Farms conference last fall and a bunch of women jokingly talked about forming a support group for women farming alone. Many of us ( myself included) do all the farm work with little to no support of spouses, family, friends etc. I moved to the farm with two daughters and had to suffer all of the naysayers who were convinced their way was always best and that I didn't know anything regardless of my experience.

Hang in there, you'll probably find it may be easier by yourself than you expect, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't think it matters whether you are a man or women. Dairy goats are a lot of work but anyone can handle them on their own. I do most of the farm work and milking around (and I am a man) here as my girlfriend travels a lot but when I am away at shows she can handle it alone if she has too. 

If at all possible to try and find someone (FFA 4-h Teenager, neighbor etc) who can relieve you if needed though because it is 24x7 and if you need to leave for work, and emergency or a vacation you really need someone you can count on.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 8, 2011)

I also am married but take care of the goats by myself. My husband will help if I really need 2 people but for the most part stays away. I would suggest visiting farms with different goats. I have Nigerians and did have an Alpine. While I loved the Alpine, I decided that it was too much for me to handle the bigger dairy goats. She was even a nice girl and gave me no problems with many things. So size of herd and even size of animal can make all the difference in the world. Good luck on your search


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I have faith that you will find your own routine. Like many of us, you will find your number and will expand your knowledge day by day. Goats are the best Psycho-therapy there is. You will find them to know when you are down and when you are up. Their antics will make you smile and then there is the idiots that just make your day with stupid stuff.

I am like most, I have a DH...who doesn't do alot to help. I also have Lindsey who is my full time job and my miracle daughter. Linds is in a wheelchair (cerebral palsy) with a GPA of 4.0. She cannot do a whole heck of alot, and sometimes can't even keep the goat preoccupied while I am doing something. I have found to K.I.S.S. Find ways to make it unstressful. I am up at 4 am and at times don't get but maybe 3-4 hours sleep. I have advanced arthritis but use the goats to keep going. I give all the shots, hoof trimming, shaving fence building, once in awhile DH will help with buildings. When we have to go to small bales it is I who unloads in to the barn anywhere from 40-50 bales at a time plus the straw. I am the one that buys the feed, moving it from the van to the barn. We have bucks and I am the one that trains them, baths them, trims them, and pampers them. I expect them to behave so I treat them with respect in knowing they can hurt me otherwise. My last visit to the doc reveiled I lost three more pounds making me a whole 113 lbs. We at times hire teenagers to help clean out the goat stomp, but mostly it is me that does all that works as well.
The goats give me purpose to get out of bed and is something that Linds and I can do together that we are actually accomplishing something together. Otherwise I push her to be independant...to do things she would otherwise not do. She does pull a broom and rake to get loose stuff but her body only allows for so much.
If this little ole gal can do all this, plus all the daily things and still have her passion for herbs, soaps, lotions and butters you can do it too.
We will always be here for a shoulder for you to lean on  
Tam


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

I raise my goats alone. If there is something I cannot do by myself I hire it out. For example, I hire a farrier to come trim hooves because I cannot do it due to my disabiliity. If you're going to do it alone, you must keep numbers low and set things up so you can manage it yourself. It can be highly rewarding, but it can also be highly frustrating. There are times when it feels like you 'get up a half hour before you go to bed and work twenty-eight hours a day,' but those times pass. I find it helpful to set goals and accomplish them. Sometimes they are short term, like, "I'm going to build a new feeder this weekend," but I try to set long term goals, like buying a new piece of equipment every year that makes like easier. One thing I've learned through experience is that if I take care of the goats they have a way of taking care of me.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

WOW, the outpouring of support and kindness is blowing me away. Your stories are so very inspiring. Thank you for taking the time to share what you do. I realize I am whinning and feeling sorry for myself. Obviously it can be done and I just need to suck it up and do it. You all are such an inspiration. When I first started I was home alone, working outside trying to get a fence to hold a goat in. At first I was howling at the persistence and antics of this renegade goat. After 12 hours and 90 degree heat it was no longer funny. My husband had to leave work to come home and fix it. That is what scares me, what if I have an emergency? I don't know anyone around here well enough to call for help. Maybe this is a good thing, maybe its time I reach out and make more contact with people. great ideas also, I will contact 4-H today and get started drawing goats, i love the ideas, thanks. IS there a support group for single women running a farm?
Thank you, Thank you. I'm going out to work on my fence.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I think this thread needs to be saved, maybe in the inspirational stories section? It is amazing what is being accomplished in the lives of our forum members!


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I gotta say -- I am so blessed and I am giving my husband a BIG hug and thank you when he gets home today.

Al helps me with everything, and I certainly wouldn't have the numbers I do without his help. He does a LOT of the milking - this time of year we split it, but during kidding season, he does it ALL while I feed kids. He can trim feet as well as I can, hand milks faster than the machine, handles all the adult bucks for breeding, and even helps me body clip! The one thing he hates is feeding the kids on the lambar, but he is still there hauling out the heavy lambar buckets for me on the big kids  

Thank you gals for this thread....it makes me realize just HOW lucky I am. And those of you doing it alone -- I know if it was me, it'd be a small small small herd, and one adult buck at a time!


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

I am not totally alone as my hubby does help with the heavy stuff like fences and building. But I am WAAYYY impressed by those of you who do so much in addition to the various challenges of life. KUDOS!


----------



## Rosesgoats (Apr 22, 2011)

I do all the goat stuff myself. My husband is great but he has his hobbies and I have mine. I do all the milking, feeding, cleaning, feed buying, fencing, and building myself. He only gets hay for me once a year (he owns the truck and trailer) and he built the barn. I built everything else. My hubby wouldn't even know what to do right now if I asked him to go out to do chores. He would feed all the goats the cat food and the cat would get chicken feed and who knows what the chickens would get! I work full time in town and I have a 1 year old, so I know what it is like to do the goat thing all on your own with a lot of other stuff to do too.

My advice is: Don't ever be afraid or too proud to admit that you need to downsize. My goats and chickens all know that the moment I feel that chores are too much work, someone will be leaving the farm. I am attached to my animals and love them all, but I know that I have to be flexible enough to let one or two go to new homes if I can't handle it all. I have had lots of other animals in the past and I have learned that there are certain things that I look for in each animal in order to make it a 'keeper'. I am very picky about which goats get to stay because I need them to have the right personalities to make my life easier. The moment I have to chase a goat down to milk it or struggle with an aggressive buck, that's the moment they are issued their walking papers! I don't have time for that. People always ask why I have such a small barn and a small herd, I tell them that the size I have is just the right amount for me to be able to enjoy my life and not feel like the farm is "work". I know I can only keep 4 does and 1 buck. That's it. That's all I can do with what time and space and energy I have. It's okay. Let whatever amount of animals you can handle and feel happy and not be stressed be okay. Don't feel pressured to keep on extra animals for any reason.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, my mother doesn't raise goats but she does love the goat milk that i take to her weekly. Mother was widowed in 1988 and has lived alone since. She will be 90 her birthday in September. She is only 4 ft 11 but now is hardly that since osteoporosis has shortened her by about 6 inches. Due to this, she has broken both of her hips and has fractured her ribs more than once. The latest incident was that her leg bone collapsed into itself - shortening it by 2 inches. Mother makes it on 570 dollars a month and raises Yorkies to provide extra income. She is so fiercely independent - you can hardly do anything for her. She is on a walker and yet tends to at least 100 potted plants that are her passion. She raises a garden with strawberries, and vegetables and a butterfly garden that most would envy. She has the greenest thumb of anyone I know. In the winter time, she maintains a greenhouse with all of of her pot plants tucked away for the winter.

Mother takes care of litters of puppies, taking them out to potty and cleaning up their pens. She will wash her clothes - kicking a basket down the hall and then back down the hall when they are dry. She cooks meals every day - no TV dinners for this old fashioned gal. She canned figs this week. 

She does use an electric scooter to do her outside flowers - with a hoe she will be out weeding just after sunrise to beat the heat. 

So can you take care of a few goats alone? I just bet you can!


----------



## cstafford (May 30, 2010)

Wow, Tim, Quite an inspiring post! Thanks!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Tim Pruitt said:


> Well, my mother doesn't raise goats but she does love the goat milk that i take to her weekly. Mother was widowed in 1988 and has lived alone since. She will be 90 her birthday in September. She is only 4 ft 11 but now is hardly that since osteoporosis has shortened her by about 6 inches. Due to this, she has broken both of her hips and has fractured her ribs more than once. The latest incident was that her leg bone collapsed into itself - shortening it by 2 inches. Mother makes it on 570 dollars a month and raises Yorkies to provide extra income. She is so fiercely independent - you can hardly do anything for her. She is on a walker and yet tends to at least 100 potted plants that are her passion. She raises a garden with strawberries, and vegetables and a butterfly garden that most would envy. She has the greenest thumb of anyone I know. In the winter time, she maintains a greenhouse with all of of her pot plants tucked away for the winter.
> 
> Mother takes care of litters of puppies, taking them out to potty and cleaning up their pens. She will wash her clothes - kicking a basket down the hall and then back down the hall when they are dry. She cooks meals every day - no TV dinners for this old fashioned gal. She canned figs this week.
> 
> ...


You made me smile . I have a soft spot for the elderly. I bet I would enjoy a visit with your mother. Sounds like my kind of gal.

My great grandmother, I'm told, would be dropped off here at the end of our dirt road to carry 100 lb sack of feed 1.5 miles to their house on past where I live. I managed to carry two 50 lbs sacks at the same time a little while ago down to the barn which is maybe 50 yards or more. That was about all I could do. I told dad Granny Layton was one tough ole woman! LOL Mean as could be too :lol Was also told she could plow with a mule from sunup to sunset. Indeed one day while pregnant and plowing she stopped, went and leaned up against a fence post and miscarried, then went back to work. Had to feed around 12 kids during the depression, my papa was the youngest- born in '28 (can't remember exaclt how many because it varied, she ended up with two kids when their parents died going into town to pay taxes in some kind of wreck).


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Excellent post Tim! She is an inspiration! Vicki


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

My uncle used to tell about a woman that lived in our area back during the depression. She was widowed young, and she took over the farm after losing her husband. She ran that farm all by herself, in her bib overalls, smoking a corn cob pipe.

And my own grandmother was widowed at the age of 53 in 1966. When my grandfather died suddenly, their farm wasn't paid for, and her only income was her job as a bar maid. She was one smart woman, she went out and found somebody to cash rent the land, and finished paying off that farm all by herself. And she was still out dancing every single Saturday night until she was 87 years young! She did all the yard work herself, went thru a tornado on her own and rebuilt, and she raised chickens that she used to sing to. She never bought a car "on time" (a loan) and just saved her money and bought a good used one. At 87, she suffered a heat stroke while mowing her yard and ended up in the hospital. While there she fell getting out of bed and broke her ankle and it never healed right so she sold the farm and got an apartment. But right up until the day she died at age 93, she still did her own cooking, cleaning, laundry and shopping. She got breast cancer at age 90 and told the doctor, just take it off, I ain't using it no more! After the mastectomy, she refused pain meds. I met her for the first time several months before she was diagnosed with cancer, and I treasure each day that I had with her. She was such a strong woman and taught me so much!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What a great thread this is! Truly inspiring, from everyone.

I am a lucky one to have my husband who really helps a lot. He has built the shelters as we've grown and put in the fences. He couldn't milk by hand (not because he's disabled, he just could not get the hang of it without a doe with a poor swollen udder) and due to my farmer's market weekend schedule, we broke down and bought a machine. NOW he can milk, too! But I try not to take advantage as he has the full time w/benefits job. Sometimes I think I couldn't do it without him. But when he has to travel, I do. And it's not an issue. I was a single parent for a long, long time without a serious "partner" and I always managed to get things done (although I didn't have animals except for dogs and worked 60 hours/week at the time). Sometimes I needed help and it was hard for me to ask for help, even from my family. So I either did without or sucked it up and asked. 

You've gotten great advice here. Keep it small and as you decide what you want to do and if and how to handle growth, then go for it!

Life is not always easy and it doesn't always play out according to our plans. And I hate that! But the older I get, the easier it gets to accept that. So for today, I am happy. Sorry about your husband, but it sounds like you are happy, too. Good luck to you and post often.

ps. Some of these stories really brought tears to my eyes. Very endearing.....and enlightening. Thanks, everyone for sharing.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Just when I think it was all said another amazing, inspirational and heartwarming story appears. I am so proud that you let me in to your compassionate community. Maybe its our shared appreciation and love of goats. When I get sad I go to the barn and just hug on them, until they pull away probably thinking 'what the heck". The panic has passed, I called the 4-H agent and she knows of a 16 year old who shows cows that may be interested in helping me out. And I heard what you said...some things may not get done the way I want it but I am learning to accept things that I can not change. I am also thinking of ways to support myself, being so new to soap making, and the learning curve is not short, I will try to draw and paint again. Maybe I can capture my charming girls acting silly. 
Your sharing and support brings tears to my eyes! Thank you FRIENDS.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Tracy in Idaho said:


> I gotta say -- I am so blessed and I am giving my husband a BIG hug and thank you when he gets home today.
> 
> Al helps me with everything, and I certainly wouldn't have the numbers I do without his help. He does a LOT of the milking - this time of year we split it, but during kidding season, he does it ALL while I feed kids. He can trim feet as well as I can, hand milks faster than the machine, handles all the adult bucks for breeding, and even helps me body clip! The one thing he hates is feeding the kids on the lambar, but he is still there hauling out the heavy lambar buckets for me on the big kids
> 
> Thank you gals for this thread....it makes me realize just HOW lucky I am. And those of you doing it alone -- I know if it was me, it'd be a small small small herd, and one adult buck at a time!


Ditto with Tracy. I KNOW I am very blessed with a husband who not only supports what we are doing with our goats (Boer and Saanens) but he many times leading the charge! He loves that this is a family venture with all of our children actively participating in the farm life. He hauls all of the hay, the grain, builds/buys fences, barns (built us a big beautiful 22 X 70 barn with 2 12 foot lean-tos a few years ago) and is always loving to both me and our children.

Very blessed indeed.

That said (I really do love and appreciate him ever so much so just had to give him public kudos!) - wow, I am really impressed with you gals who are doing it alone. Very inspirational!

And I think that original and well-done goat art will sell very very well. Keep it small and keep it fun.


----------



## mrs.h (Feb 1, 2010)

I like you! You do what you gotta do, because it has to get done!


dragonlair said:


> I divorced my hubby in 1993, but was separated since 1990. I have been alone since then. I am not cut out to have to deal with anyone else (kids and grandkids not included). I have a small farm. I have 3 (had 8 up until about 4 years ago) horses, 40 + chickens, 10 big dogs, 5 goats (I had 45 at one time, then down to 14, which I lost in the fire) I do most of my own repair, all my own chores. I pretty much do it all. I work full time to support it all.
> 
> I reshingled my entire roof all by myself. I painted the trim alone. I mow my lawn, fence, build what needs building, cut, split and haul my own firewood. This is the first year I haven't had a small veggie garden (rebuilding after the fire isn't leaving any time) but I do have my strawberry patch and flower and some herbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## chell20013 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, I can speak a little from both camps here! My husband and I have been raising goats almost a year now. We have 30 of them. We bought bad stock and it's been a nightmare, but my husband and daughter and I make a great team. Now, mind you, my husband is a paraplegic, and my daughter is 9 years old. Every morning, my husband bottle feeds all the babies, waters all the animals, and rakes out whichever pen needs it the worst. My 9 year old feeds grain to all the goats, horses and ducks, even being responsible enough to remember to clip the couple of b**** goats we have to the fence before feeding. When she's finished, she helps my husband with the raking. This leaves me time to do all the milking, medicating,hoof care and inspection of each of the animals. 

That all said, my husband spent 6 weeks in the hospital and another 3 weeks in a nursing home due to a nasty infection, leaving me and my 9 year old here by ourselves. I depended on my 9 year old to help a lot more than most kids her age--and she can do it too!!! But also, remembering that she is a child, I sent her to spend weekends with her aunt and uncle where she could just play, leaving me alone to do all the work. 
During that time, I learned that I can give shots, I can lance abcesses (I can also cut the crap out of myself) I can extract a 150 pound stupid goat from the fence, I can load and unload hay by myself, and I could keep up with the household chores, as well as work outside the home. 

Thankfully, I have a very understanding boss, who let me shorten my hours temporarily.

I did learn that I have waaaaay to many animals and responsibilities to do it all myself on a permanant basis, but I know now, that if I'm ever faced with that possibility, I will just make the changes needed and keep on farming my goats. Nothing is more comforting than the side of a goat to cry on when you need it!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Michelle, I said the same words to my BFF in New Orleans and she just didn't get it. LOL. "Nothing is more comforting than the side of a goat to cry on when you need it!!" I suppose that is why we keep doing it.


----------



## nitrospeed16 (Aug 25, 2010)

Love seeing this thread on my first visit to the forum in over a month! Nice to know that there are plenty of independent women in the dairy goat industry that can be an inspiration to others!

I would have to say that I do 70% of the goat chores. My husband does the fence maintainence/building repair/etc...usually it takes some coaxing (aka..bribing) but eventually it gets done.
That said, I ended up selling most of my goats in 2010. With a 4 week old infant boy (he was born June 21st 2011!  ), work, and school, I realized I couldn't handle the number of milking does that I had and decided to keep only the dry yearlings. It is definitely a hard decision to make when it comes to cutting down the number of animals in your herd, but it makes everything easier. Since showing goats is a hobby for me and not a source of income, it was easy for me to realize where I needed to make priority adjustments.
Kudos to all the hard working women (and men) on this forum!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Hubby builds fence and shelters and brings in $$. I raise goats. Honestly though, I'm horrible about milking. I dam raise and milk when I need some milk.


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

I've got a small 12 acre farm, four horses (was 8), dozen chickens, two dogs, six cats and four Alpines (am hoping to increase!). I have to do it all, from feeding/worming/vaccinating to fence building, putting up hay/grain, attending emergencies, hand milking twice a day, cheese/soap etc. I got divorced two years ago, and promptly realized I was doing it all myself BEFORE that...if it's the lifestyle you want, you can easily learn to do it yourself!


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Great thread!

I think that when a woman is suddenly single, it may be a relief to do all the work alone because the resentment may be gone. When the partner is there and the woman is doing her work AND his work, there is resentment at having to do his share too. (and vice versa).


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Just so you all know, I read every post, twice. And since this began I have: put up 4 fences for paddocks, built a hayfeeder (not pretty but useful) learned how to work the lawn mower, shaved my goats INCLUDING the teats, (sweating nervously the whole time), stored 4 50lb bags of feed and hay and hired a 4-H student who will start next week. WOULD HAVE NEVER DONE THIS MUCH WITHOUT YOU. dance:
I've never sweated so much, worked so hard and never felt so satisfied at the end of the day. I'm still adjusting to living alone but as the last poster commented, I really feel so much less stressed. There is always the the money issue but isn't it always there one way or another. thanks.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Awesome post. I do most of the goat work, but, am inspired to do more, and quit getting annoyed that it isn't done by hubby. Hubby is good man, just not into farming, really, but he does like the animals and knows them by name. He is more the play with them, and carry heavy feed or hay type, hates to fence or build.

You ladies are very good mentors!


----------



## Aeries09 (May 10, 2011)

Red Mare said:


> Well, as I dam raise my kids, my work load is much less then most on here.
> That being said, I do all feet, deworming, vacc, tattoos etc myself.
> My SO will help on fencing/building projects and the like, but for the most part just pets them and tells me they are adorable.


LOL Whitney. At least your SO thinks they're adorable. My entire family (husband, parents) think the Lamancha breed is 'so hideous that they're cute'. (When mom brings up the purebred doe in a conversation, she's got a reference to 'the bearded lady'.)

Dorit, I totally hear you. The goats... they're such amazing creatures. I'm pretty much on my own as well, although my dad is around to help with fences which I'm grateful for. DH plays babysitter. He's... "side line supportive"? It's tough, but you can do it! IMO, keeping preoccupied would be the biggest challenge. Keep on the bandwagon with your products and paintings... I would love to see some of your goat portraits.  Also, I'm sorry to hear about your husband...


----------



## Golden_Seal (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes! It can be done. I am married but I'm by myself with 5 kids 5 and under three weeks at a time. My husband works oil rigs for three weeks and is home one week. It's hard but I love it! I'm so sorry about your husband...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Crystal!


----------



## Golden_Seal (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you, Vicki! Glad to be here


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks again all. Since my first panic post, you inspired me to get to work. I did a lot around the property. Then I got discouraged and wanted to quit and got over that also. So there are ups and downs and I try to remember to remain hopeful. I'm glad I do because its so worth it. thanks you all.


----------

